# Finally A Flieger



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello guys,

A new acquaintance ....

I always been kind of a diver watch freak, but last Friday a friend of mine offered me this Pilot watch from Archimede, hmmm, I just couldn't resist


















On a black Liberty strap (Stressed by me







)










Thanks for looking

/jacob


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Superb, that is a very good-looking watch - well done









Nice pics too


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice one Jacob







I do like those, in particular the date wheel white on black and at 4/5 very nice indeed 

BTW great pics


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

dapper said:


> Superb, that is a very good-looking watch - well done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Alan.









/j



PhilM said:


> Nice one Jacob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phil, I agree







Black date wheel at Â½ 5 is a nice solution on this one!

Thanks

/j


----------

